# Ukrainian: passive of reflexive verbs



## jimmyy

Hi,

How can you say in ukrainian:
'the car is being washed by Ivan.'

The verb митися is an reflexive verb, so I have a feeling that the below translation is not really correct.
'машина миється іваном' 


What do you think?


----------



## Leox10

jimmyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can you say in ukrainian:
> 'the car is being washed by Ivan.'
> 
> The verb митися is an reflexive verb, so I have a feeling that the below translation is not really correct.
> 'машина миється іваном'
> 
> 
> What do you think?



No,  formally it is correct '(зараз) машина миється іваном'


----------



## Axel_Carvalho

jimmyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can you say in ukrainian:
> 'the car is being washed by Ivan.'
> 
> The verb митися is an reflexive verb, so I have a feeling that the below translation is not really correct.
> 'машина миється іваном'
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Formally it is correct, Ukrainian verbs on *-ся* can be (and often are) used with passive meaning. But I doubt any native speaker would ever want to use this sentence. The only really possible (in practice) way is: 
*Іван миє машину* or *Машину миє Іван *(the second sentence makes stress on the car, while the first one is a neutral fact)


----------



## Duya

Just a general note: when Slavs use passive (or impersonal reflexive) form, that is usually because they want to omit the agent (because it is irrelevant or does not exist). One can put the agent in instrumental (not in all Slavic languages), as you did, but that often sounds clumsy. In a simple sentence like this, active would invariably be used.


----------



## Axel_Carvalho

Duya said:


> Just a general note: when Slavs use passive (or impersonal reflexive) form, that is usually because they want to omit the agent (because it is irrelevant or does not exist). O


One can also use impersonal sentences:
*машину миють*


----------



## Leox10

Axel_Carvalho said:


> One can also use impersonal sentences:
> *машину миють*



o casi equivalentes, *машина миється*


----------



## Selyd

На мою думку мова йде про те,
що машину миє Іван, а не хтось
інший. Тобто йдеться не про
синтаксичну відповідність, а про
передачу смислу тощо.
Тоді: "машину миє *Іван*" -хто це робить, або
з наголосом на *Іван* - це робить Іван,а не хтось інший,
"*машину* Іван миє" - а не щось інше,
"машину Іван *миє*" - а хтось робитиме щось інше.
До послуг.


----------



## Selyd

Мабуть додам таке:
*'машина миється іваном'* - так не кажуть.
Цю форму можна застосувати ось так - 
*'машина краще миється таким мийним засобом'* - як рекомендація
або настанова - * 'ця машина миється на ..., грунтується на ...,*
*фарбується в камері №3*". Ось так. Удачі.


----------



## Twinkle_Ukraine

"Машина миється Іваном" is really clumsy Ukrainian. If you want to sound Ukrainian you have to say "Іван миє машину" or "Машину миє Іван" (to change emphasis) as has already been pointed out. Or impersonal "Машину миють". 

Passive voice is not characteristic of the Ukrainian language, unlike Russian.


----------

